# I'm back to vert... But with a few questions/problems!



## drekoushranada (Aug 2, 2015)

I have a 5x5 grow tent and I noticed I have to run my plants in a vertical grow style. In my 4x8 grow tent the temps hit 90 degrees Fahrenheit using an air cooled hood. I'm sure a vertical grow style will run cooler due to the improved ventilation aka no hood. Are 2 600w bare bulbs cooler than a 1000w bare bulb? Just trying to learn from others. Also when is it pointless to add more light during flower. This summer heat is no fun. My plants are about 20"tall in 10 gallon fabric pots. Growing no-till style.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 3, 2015)

If you have a switchable thousand watt magnetic ballast, try the Philips 860W CDM bulb. Vertical only but they run pretty cool. Open fixture rated so it can run bare.

I've been running them for quite awhile now and I'm pretty thrilled with the results. You'll want to run your nutrient strength a little higher with them vs HPS.


----------



## drekoushranada (Aug 3, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> If you have a switchable thousand watt magnetic ballast, try the Philips 860W CDM bulb. Vertical only but they run pretty cool. Open fixture rated so it can run bare.
> 
> I've been running them for quite awhile now and I'm pretty thrilled with the results. You'll want to run your nutrient strength a little higher with them vs HPS.


I was able to get the temperature problem fixed. Here are the plants set up.


----------



## pilsung (Aug 30, 2015)

i found a 20" box fan works better than 10 or 12" vornado style fans. it makes a much wider column of air that hit's the girls with plenty of cool air that gets their leaves moving before lifting heat from the bulb.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 30, 2015)

pilsung said:


> i found a 20" box fan works better than 10 or 12" vornado style fans. it makes a much wider column of air that hit's the girls with plenty of cool air that gets their leaves moving before lifting heat from the bulb.


They do a great job, don't they? I run mine on low, even.


----------



## pilsung (Aug 30, 2015)

only reason to turn them up is to counter excessive humidity to prevent pm. otherwise it's a waste of electricity and it can be to much of a good thing. you want the leaves to be moving in a firm breeze, not flapping like their in a wind storm.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 30, 2015)

How big you want them to get? Tall plants in vert will want more light.


----------



## drekoushranada (Aug 30, 2015)

I agree. I would do a bigger fan but I just figured would use what I have. The room is doing really well though.


----------



## drekoushranada (Aug 30, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> How big you want them to get? Tall plants in vert will want more light.


They are about 5-6 feet tall depending on the pot. The skywalker Kush is the tallest.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 30, 2015)

drekoushranada said:


> They are about 5-6 feet tall depending on the pot. The skywalker Kush is the tallest.


Then you're going to want at least 1500W, preferably over 2 kW if you can get it in there.


----------



## drekoushranada (Aug 30, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Then you're going to want at least 1500W, preferably over 2 kW if you can get it in there.


I would but I can't get that in a 5x5 tent without problems.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 30, 2015)

drekoushranada said:


> I would but I can't get that in a 5x5 tent without problems.


Okay, so your issue is going to have more to do with light distribution and intensity. If you run two x 600W HPS that would do you really well. Thouies are marginal and a DE would fry your shit- if you could get it vertical in the first place.

You could have a second HPS thouie up high, you'd just want to remove the top of the tent, or the equivalent to get enough ventilation.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 30, 2015)

I've run as many as three 860W CDM lamps in a vertical stack. Worked bitchin' too- but it's a lot of watts both to run and keep cool.


----------



## pilsung (Aug 30, 2015)

i train each girl in flower in a rear scrog made from a section of wire fence held with bamboo sticks.


----------



## drekoushranada (Aug 31, 2015)

pilsung said:


> i train each girl in flower in a rear scrog made from a section of wire fence held with bamboo sticks.
> 
> View attachment 3489985
> View attachment 3489986
> View attachment 3489988


I actually use to do the same. But only when I had an open grow area. It can be done in a tent but I just wanted to see how these strains responded to being left alone. This is my first run with all but one of them.


----------



## drekoushranada (Aug 31, 2015)

Here is an update of the flower room. They are 28 days from 12/12 and grown from seeds. In case some of you all are not familiar with my style of grow it is no till and this is what you will see once you pull back my hay mulch. .


----------



## pilsung (Sep 1, 2015)

nice. eventually i'll be doing no till but i'm not sure if i want to do several 30+ gallon bags or if i want to build a box big enough to hold around 200 gallons of soil. 
the simplicity of tending to no till is especially attractive to me because i doubt i'll ever stop making grower is a stoner errors and no till would help minimize them.
but for now i'm liking how the 3 gallon cloth bags fit into a 5 gallon bucket with 6 - 8 inches of stone and perlite at the bottom. leaves enough around bag to air prune roots and i run an air stone under the rocks to give oxygen to the roots that grow through the bags bottom.


----------



## drekoushranada (Sep 1, 2015)

pilsung said:


> nice. eventually i'll be doing no till but i'm not sure if i want to do several 30+ gallon bags or if i want to build a box big enough to hold around 200 gallons of soil.
> the simplicity of tending to no till is especially attractive to me because i doubt i'll ever stop making grower is a stoner errors and no till would help minimize them.
> but for now i'm liking how the 3 gallon cloth bags fit into a 5 gallon bucket with 6 - 8 inches of stone and perlite at the bottom. leaves enough around bag to air prune roots and i run an air stone under the rocks to give oxygen to the roots that grow through the bags bottom.


Hmm. That sounds pretty cool. You have any pictures of the set up and roots?


----------



## pilsung (Sep 1, 2015)

the second pic in post #14 shows how nicely the 3 gallon bag fits in a bucket. sorry i haven't taken any shots of the roots.
the first couple runs i used these smaller buckets i got at a dollar store. 

 

i found that when girls get mid way into flower they need a bigger reservoir than these so i've switched to the 5 gallons. 

 

it gives me a lot of flexibility.


----------



## drekoushranada (Sep 2, 2015)

I might give this grow style a try.


----------



## pilsung (Sep 3, 2015)

i'm pretty darn happy with it. i had a pretty big stoner error with the first full run in the five gallons, had lock-out and deficiency issues that cost a good deal of yield and a notch in quality.
i didn't do any edibles before mixing soil this time. the three that are six weeks into flower have just a whisper of a fade starting.
i use the philosophy bruce lee tought for jeet kune do, take what you find useful and discard what you don't.
or maybe i'm being more like bill gates, taking a bunch of good ideas and incorporating them in a unique way.
but i like bruce lee a lot better.
i found a few great deals over time to save money: 300' roll of air hose, big ass bag of tee's, 40 x 4" air stones for $35. and i'm still adding air pumps. i prefer several smaller ones to one big one for the noise factor.


----------



## drekoushranada (Sep 11, 2015)

Half way through flower the ladies are doing well.


----------



## drekoushranada (Sep 20, 2015)

Just a few updates.


----------



## drekoushranada (Oct 1, 2015)

This marks day 59 of 12/12. I plan on taking these strains to 10 weeks or more depending on what they look like under the scope. Feel free to tell me what you all think. A few branches on the plants broke under their own weight. This is my first try at doing an organic grow (No-till).
Picture set 
1:Rainbow Jones
2: Cheese
3: Blue Dream 
4: Skywalker Kush 
5: White Fire Alien


----------



## elkamino (Oct 11, 2015)

drekoushranada said:


> This marks day 59 of 12/12. I plan on taking these strains to 10 weeks or more depending on what they look like under the scope. Feel free to tell me what you all think. A few branches on the plants broke under their own weight. This is my first try at doing an organic grow (No-till).
> Picture set
> 1:Rainbow Jones
> 2: Cheese
> ...


Plants look great! 

You're all organic no till? What do you have planned for fert/ammendments/teas/etc to get through week 10?


----------



## drekoushranada (Oct 14, 2015)

elkamino said:


> Plants look great!
> 
> You're all organic no till? What do you have planned for fert/ammendments/teas/etc to get through week 10?


Yes all organic no-till. Well I'm actually done now. I just kept doing my normal organic inputs through the whole grow. Coconut water, aloe, and things of that nature.


----------



## tokalotapot (Oct 15, 2015)

pilsung said:


> nice. eventually i'll be doing no till but i'm not sure if i want to do several 30+ gallon bags or if i want to build a box big enough to hold around 200 gallons of soil.
> the simplicity of tending to no till is especially attractive to me because i doubt i'll ever stop making grower is a stoner errors and no till would help minimize them.
> but for now i'm liking how the 3 gallon cloth bags fit into a 5 gallon bucket with 6 - 8 inches of stone and perlite at the bottom. leaves enough around bag to air prune roots and i run an air stone under the rocks to give oxygen to the roots that grow through the bags bottom.


just make sure the floor will hold 200 gallons of wet dirt and the whole setup could make a big proble


----------



## drekoushranada (Dec 6, 2015)

This grow is going much better than the last one. The multiple sources of light and temperature controls helped.


----------



## m4s73r (Dec 7, 2015)

Just stopped in. Looks really good. Nice job.


----------



## drekoushranada (Dec 8, 2015)

m4s73r said:


> Just stopped in. Looks really good. Nice job.


Thank you.


----------



## Whodatt (Dec 27, 2015)

Here's my own vertical reflector creation that lets all the heat go straight out. It's 5by9 with three 600s. 2 adjustable wings per side.


----------

